# Hailing a driverless ride in a Waymo



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)

https://techcrunch.com/2019/11/01/h...ide-in-a-waymo/amp/?__twitter_impression=true


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

How do I feel about this article? ☹


----------



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)

Cold Fusion said:


> How do I feel about this article? ☹


I wouldn't worry about it. I mean, there were no blizzards or hurricanes or even a herd of will buffalo.


----------

